# Reptile Expo Is Coming



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Ontario Reptile and Exotic Pet Expo

http://www.reptileexpo.ca/mississauga/dates.html


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hmmm seems they changed the name a bit since the fish tables had a bad turn out the last few times i was there. The very first one wasnt bad. I talked to a few people and they said that its really difficult to set things up properly so i hope they have a better chance to get things sorted out.

Gunna go to this one Kat? I might end up taking the kids as usual.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Ciddian said:


> Hmmm seems they changed the name a bit since the fish tables had a bad turn out the last few times i was there. The very first one wasnt bad. I talked to a few people and they said that its really difficult to set things up properly so i hope they have a better chance to get things sorted out.
> 
> Gunna go to this one Kat? I might end up taking the kids as usual.


I'm up for it!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

lol the banner for reptiles canada has an amphibian on it.


----------



## mr.sandman (Mar 22, 2007)

There should be like an aqua expo just by itself.


----------

